# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Brisbane City Council requirments for wall removal.

## kesawi

I'm investigating removing a non-structural internal wall and also installing a fench door to an external wall. Does anyone know if BCC require building approval for the work? I can't find anything on their website which actually gives their requirements. All it says is "_Some types of extensions and renovations do not require building or planning approval. Others require both. Sometimes, by tailoring your project, you can avoid the need to submit applications for approval. This can save you time and money._" I can't find the criteria that are used to assess whether approval is required  :Confuzzled:

----------


## ringtail

Really helpful arent they. Try ringing the BSA. There is a percentage of structural components that can be removed or modified before approval is required. I think from memory its 10 or 15 % So if, for example you wanted to replace some stumps under your house, and you had 100 in total, you could replace 10 or 15 before needing approval. I'm pretty sure its the same with all structural components of the house. Add up all the structural walls and you can modifiy 10 % of the total. Thats the way the BSA inspectors were talking at a recent seminar. Dont be surprised if you get some doh head on the phone though. Just persist until you get the answer.

----------


## kesawi

I did notice a reference of 20% of structural members in the BCC flood information. It would be nice is they posted the actual regulations on their site. I guess they want people to pay a certifier to find our what is required.

----------


## ringtail

No no no, dont pay a certifier, or even ring one. They will always say " yes you need approval " so they can rip $ 700 out of you. Ring the BSA in the morning. They have the answers, you just need to be persistant to get a answer - its their legislation after all. 20 % could be the magic number. It was a flood seminar I was at.

----------

